# Eyeclops Projector-has anyone tried this?



## davy2 (Sep 10, 2008)

You know, for 99.00, you could probably get at least a decent flying ghosts up out of the grave, ala Disney Haunted Mansion...hard to say how it performs, but seems similar to many of the other LED "Pico" projectors out there...


----------



## nightrideproductions (Jun 1, 2008)

Well, I just bought one, so I'll let you know how it is. I'm sure it'll be fine for Halloween use, but if not, I'll give it to my little cousin as a toy.


----------



## nightrideproductions (Jun 1, 2008)

Okay, I just got it in the mail today, and I must admit...it is perfect for Halloween use. Like they said, it's not HD, but it looks good for $100. It has a focus knob, to adjust the focus depending on how far away from the wall the projector is, is completely silent since its LED, and you can plug in your own speakers (as long as they are self powered[have a plug]), but the speaker built into the projector sounds pretty good...just not loud enough for my use.


----------



## AmFatallyYours (Apr 8, 2009)

Can you post a picture of this? I'm having a hard time visualizing what this is.


----------



## nightrideproductions (Jun 1, 2008)

Here's the page on QVC:
EyeClops Pocket Projector w/ Speakers & Swivel Base - QVC.com


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

Thanks, niteride, I'm thinkin' I'll have to get one. I have a wall on my shed in the backyard that is just screaming for a good old horror movie to be played as my guests go to visit the "Burnt Guy" back there.


----------



## nightrideproductions (Jun 1, 2008)

Skulkin, Your burnt guy looks pretty good.

Just remember, for the best picture, it has to be almost pitch black outside, and the further away the projector is (the bigger the picture), the less bright it will get.


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

Thanks, niteride. I appreciate the tips. It's pretty dark back there by the shed, better than in the front where there's a pesky street light. My friend has offered to use his manlift to block off the light, but we haven't ever done it yet.


----------



## darth stygian (Jun 19, 2008)

this sounds like a great idea and the price is reasonable. Will have to think about how I can fit it in my haunt this year


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

Can the leds be replaced with brighter ones?


----------



## GuitarGal (Aug 11, 2006)

This, at one time, sounded like a great alternative to me too. If you're giving this heavy consideration, please go back to link #6 on this thread and click on the QVC link - then read the customer reviews. They really are awful. As the OP asked, has anyone on this forum actually tried one of these yet for prop use?


----------



## ElGuapoGuano (Oct 5, 2006)

OOOf, I just read the reviews and it doesn't look good. Sounds like it's not worth the money, except for kids with great eye sight and very dark rooms with white walls...


----------



## andjarnic (Oct 27, 2008)

You can get a pretty decent one for $200.. the Optima PK102, is $229 and has pretty solid reviews. They are still a far cry from a bigger projector, but they are in there infancy.. couple more years and big projectors will probably be gone.


----------



## 13ghosts (Aug 16, 2008)

I just noticed these at Target tonite. Sounds cool, I wish I had somewhere to use it, too many street lights here.


----------



## macross7 (Oct 16, 2009)

The resolution on the reviews look SUPER LOW. I have the AAXA P1 projector which I use for watching videos and stuff... I was looking for customes, but now you guys gave me a great idea for decorations 

Here's a linke to the AAXA P1 pico projector - it's tiny and battery powered with video player... It is double the price though...


----------



## macross7 (Oct 16, 2009)

Here's a link to the website:
AAXA P1 Pico Projector - LCoS Based Hand-held Pocket Projector - LED Micro Projector

And here's a picture of it... compare that to the one Gizmodo review I think you'll realize you get what you pay for... 









EyeClops $100 Mini Projector Review (Just More Childhood Trauma) - Eyeclops projector - Gizmodo


----------



## Borohaunts (Oct 17, 2009)

Bought one from Toys r Us on sale 4 $79.99 did work very very very dim , would like to try the one from sharper image, hoping that it works better. Designed a pumpkin animation with the help of Steve W. ( has a video on youtube of his pumpkins singing) Video project work out great ( windows movie maker) Anyone have input for the Sharper image projector? tia


----------



## macross7 (Oct 16, 2009)

I thought sharper image was gone?

I think you'll be happy with the AAXA or 3M ones. The AAXA is a bit better IMO opinion because it has the video player on board, but 3M one is brand name of course.

I did a quick video of my AAXA one for you guys, I'll post up another thread


----------



## macross7 (Oct 16, 2009)

Linky to my other thread here:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/85080-singing-pumpkins-my-aaxa-p1-micro-projector.html

Anyone have any thoughts as to the projected face / head idea and how to make that happen? I'd try it but I don't have any videos...


----------



## AuraofForeboding (Oct 4, 2009)

I read a lot of reviews and it seems to be a piece of junk? People saying they can't even see a movie in pitch black. I think a better bet would be searching used DLP or LCD projectors on ebay. There seem to be quite a few that might end under $30 with shipping. I bought a DLP projector used on ebay for $300. Less then the price of a replacement lamp, that only had 200 hours on it! New, these projectors are $1-3K. I've been using it every day for 4 years to watch movies on and it was WELL worth the investment. Something to think about...


----------



## allhallowseve (Sep 15, 2005)

I like that idea. Maybe on craigslist or ebay a used one might be cheaper?


----------



## allhallowseve (Sep 15, 2005)

AuraofForeboding said:


> I read a lot of reviews and it seems to be a piece of junk? People saying they can't even see a movie in pitch black. I think a better bet would be searching used DLP or LCD projectors on ebay. There seem to be quite a few that might end under $30 with shipping. I bought a DLP projector used on ebay for $300. Less then the price of a replacement lamp, that only had 200 hours on it! New, these projectors are $1-3K. I've been using it every day for 4 years to watch movies on and it was WELL worth the investment. Something to think about...


True, you could use it for other things...


----------



## victor-eyd (Aug 13, 2007)

I've been able to buy many many projectors on craigslist for $40 or less. My primary outdoor theater is a NEC lcd pj I got for $10. Now I live in the SF bay area which has a lot of tech-minded people/businesses so I can always find these deals every month. Outer areas might not fare as well so YMMV

Victor


----------



## coffee4106 (Sep 19, 2009)

Skulkin said:


> Thanks, niteride, I'm thinkin' I'll have to get one. I have a wall on my shed in the backyard that is just screaming for a good old horror movie to be played as my guests go to visit the "Burnt Guy" back there.


HAHAHAHA, i just took a drink of coffee and clicked on the picture. HAHAHA caught me off gaurd HAHAHAHA... THOSE ARE AWESOME hahaha


----------



## macross7 (Oct 16, 2009)

I think the key with the eyeclops, optoma or the AAXA (<- which I highly recommend btw) is just size and portability.

I have an Epson 720p projector also which is great for movies, but I'm not sure I'd want to try mounting that somewhere for halloween decorations, especialy since I'd need to attach a DVD or laptop to it...


----------

